# Linea Direct



## ezza (Apr 13, 2009)

How would you feel if, after shopping you checked your bill and found you had been charged an extra 8.62 euro for being in the shop? 

Well that would be how I felt when I found that I had been charged, on my telephone bill, that amount for a call to Linea Direct whilst purchasing next years car insurance (902325325). 14.15 minutes at 50.4 cents per minute + IVA.

I now know why why the salesman kept putting me on hold while he checked something.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes I agree!

I use them and to be fair as a company I cannot fault them but after a recent claim (for glass) they called me with a survey to ask what i thought of their service and I made a big point of mentioning this 902 number system. Obviously most companies in spain use 902 numbers but to get a quote or manage your policy I find it quite bad.

He advised me to call the free phone breakdown service number and ask to be transfered saying it is urgent and your phone won't let you dial the 902 number... it worked for me even though the lady had a bit of a moan about british clients always calling that number lol

Nevertheless I completely agree this is abusive to the clients!!


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

This is the same for most organisations. For example, I have spent hours on the telephone to Endesa trying to report power cuts and sort out bills at considerable cost even from a land line which is much cheaper than a mobile for 902 numbers. 

At least Linea Directa will call you back if you ask them so it only costs a few centímos to make the initial connection. 

You may also be able to find alternative geographical numbers by checking here:

Buscador - nmn900.com


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

doesn't this happen in the UK?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

An acquaintance of ours is with Direct Line/Linea Directa. Her husband was involved in an accident and LD OK'd the repairs, now they are saying that the car should be a write-off and are refusing to foot the garage's €3,000 bill.

Glad I'm not with them.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> doesn't this happen in the UK?


Yes 

The tax office, and lots of others - i am sure i read somewhere that there are certain GP numbers that also have premium rate numbers

Calls for doctors to stop using premium rate phone numbers


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

The Spanish tax office is a 901 number which is slightly cheaper but at least they don't keep you hanging on for hours on end like HMRC.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> An acquaintance of ours is with Direct Line/Linea Directa. Her husband was involved in an accident and LD OK'd the repairs, now they are saying that the car should be a write-off and are refusing to foot the garage's €3,000 bill.
> 
> Glad I'm not with them.


Yes a Spanish neighbour had that problem with another company only the other way around !! 
It would be well to mention to your friends that the company, by law , has to have effected repair/settled claim in full, within 42 days.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Me, I don't contact anyone either here or before in the UK on any number that requires me to pay. I refused absolutely ,to speak to the passport office some months back on a premium rate number.
Why should anyone who is already buying /paying good money for a service pay to ring up to complain/report faults etc ?

I would think that any "service" that requires you to ring a premium rate number would fall foul of the law on the grounds that they have a vested interest in keeping you on the phone as long as possible, & in no way can be trusted to be self-regulating. 

Even after the flooding back in September ,the Consorcio phone number that you are expected to ring for assistance is a premium rate . Come on there's people who've lost everything & they expect you to pay. I just told the agent to ring & put in claim as I wasn't paying.
I hate it , absolutely. Normally by the time I have found a way to contact them without paying I am , as my daughter describes it, Un Psicópata mentalmente desequilibrado!!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Me, I don't contact anyone either here or before in the UK on any number that requires me to pay.


I have the same attitude with Brits here in Spain who don't want to pay for a fijo and insist on having only a mobile number because it is cheaper. I'm b*ggered if I'm going to pay out to save THEM money!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

We've even got some who've lived here 9 years & don't have spanish mobiles, only english ?? I don't think so !!


----------



## Nonnamags (Jan 10, 2013)

ezza said:


> How would you feel if, after shopping you checked your bill and found you had been charged an extra 8.62 euro for being in the shop?
> 
> Well that would be how I felt when I found that I had been charged, on my telephone bill, that amount for a call to Linea Direct whilst purchasing next years car insurance (902325325). 14.15 minutes at 50.4 cents per minute + IVA.
> 
> I now know why why the salesman kept putting me on hold while he checked something.


Is this the same principal when they call you then? We currently await a call back as shopping around for better quote than Abbeygate. Incidentally Abbeygate's renewal is still the same after 8 years and no claims! Ridiculous! We stayed with them as we have a RH drive 1997 banger on Spanish plates. Rumour has it no one else will insure us? Anybody help? Thank you


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> I have the same attitude with Brits here in Spain who don't want to pay for a fijo and insist on having only a mobile number because it is cheaper. I'm b*ggered if I'm going to pay out to save THEM money!


I only have a Spanish mobile, because we are unable to have a fixed line where we live. Telefonica are not interested.


----------



## Nonnamags (Jan 10, 2013)

CapnBilly said:


> I only have a Spanish mobile, because we are unable to have a fixed line where we live. Telefonica are not interested.


Yep same here... 10 years, campo situation, no infrastructure for land line, only expensive satellite or old radio phones. Only just got new mast so decent mobile! 

Welcome to Spanish rural living in the 21century!


----------

